# Retiring to silver coast



## Stulor

My husband and I are coming to the silver coast on the 15th of March with the view to considering retiring here , we we coming to look around the area to see which area town we fancy moving to and we would like to meet up with some people who have already made the move , basically we would like to hear their experiences and to find out the pros and cons and generally hear about life living in this beautiful part of Portugal, can you put us in touch with anyone or any clubs or groups?


----------



## Strontium

Hi, May I humbly suggest you also try and correspond with ex-immigrants to the Silver Coast who have sold up and left this beautiful part of Portugal just so you get an balanced selection of opinions.


----------



## AstonVilla

I have a House in Sao Martinho do Porto and will be there for a week from March 13th if I can be of any help ?


----------



## robc

Hi

I think it may be valuable if you could be a little more specific in your requests.
For example, what part of the silver coast do you have in mind, it is quite a big stretch of coastline and the areas are different, for example, south of obidos is more "beachy" than say just south of Figuera da Foz, areas such as Sao Martinho and Nazare are gridlocked when the Portuguese go on summer vacations, or maybe you intend living a little inland.

As regards lifestyle, what sort of activities are you looking to undertake?
How close do you want to be to transport links?

These sorts of things may help those of us who are already over here to help you.
BTW we are approx 3 kms from Alcobaca in the foothills of the mountains. So there are many different areas.
Ask away and fingers crossed you get the answers you want.

HTH
Rob


----------



## Olley31

*Retired and Living here*

We moved to Portugal two years ago and love it. I would recommend this area (Santa Cruz, Santa Rita,Torres Vedras)... many beautiful unspoilt beaches, interesting countryside and only 45 minutes from Lisbon for city life. Of course it depends what you are looking for....I would be more than pleased to help with any questions you have.


----------



## Manuel Carreira

Hi
I'm here to help you.
I"m a real state agente in Nazaré silver coast.
I can help you with all the real estate around and all the advices how to get the residence visa and the getting around.
Fell free to contact me at 
+351910069576
Manuel


----------



## Stulor

*Aston Villa*

Hi 
Thank you for replying to our post, would you be interested in meeting my husband and I for a coffee or a drink and a chat, we can meet you whenever it suits you, we are staying in Peniche and Nazare and we are planing to look all around the area to see which town or village and area appeals. To us , basically we are not coming for a holiday, it's really a fact finding visit the first of many I'm sure, we just want to speak to people for info on cost of living , living in Portugal and the way off life what's its like for an expat , the pros and cons although I'm sure it will be way better than cold and wet Scotland . If you would be free please give me a call or text we arrive on the 15th and would love to meet you. My number is 07734259690 .
Kind regards Lorna and Stuart Russell.


----------



## robc

Hi Lorna and Stuart

2 things ................I would recommend removing your phone number as you may get a whole heap of junk, spam etc and also would suggest that arranging to meet folks on here is usually done via Personal Message, I think you need 5 posts to have that facility available. 
Post some more and then you can send and receive PM's

HTH

Rob


----------



## Manuel Carreira

*Help at Silver coast*

Hi

I'm here to help you
Any questions let me know?

I work as a sales man at a local real state in Nazaré silver coast. 
Also can help you how to get around, and migration questions.

Manuel 
tel +351 910069576


----------



## dstump

*Retiring to Silver Coast*

Hi Stulor

As a couple who moved here just over nine months’ ago, our advice is to start with a few real basics. Put together a 'bucket list' of things you NEED (essentials), vs. WANT (nice to have but not essential), effectively: absolutely non-negotiable vs. could live without. It really does help to focus the mind, it provides a target rather than arriving, driving around and hoping you will discover something you like. Everyone is different a ‘pro’ for one person is another person’s ‘con’. Know what YOU want, you’ll find it will speed up the search.

Just a few things we used in our 'bucket list', you may have some more. 

Single storey or multi storey building (as we get older we might not always be able to bound up and down the stairs as we used to),
Footprint of house (size),
Nearness of medical services,
Hobbies and past times,
Size of garden, be aware stuff grows very quickly in PT, and all year round too, so a large lump of land will need far, far more management than the same sized place in Scotland.
Nearness of an airport, 
Nearness of town or city,
Accessibility, 
Noise,
Countryside, seaside, urban, rural, etc. 

It all boils down to the old adage: location, location, location. You might well be able to build your dream house, but if it's in the wrong location, you can't move it. There is a lot to be said about getting the correct ‘feel’ for the place.

Oh, and don't under estimate the time it will take you to find a 'good' estate agent (one that 'listens ' to you and understands what you want) or the time it takes in viewing properties. The Portuguese estate agencies are NOT the same as those we find in the UK. They do not have the concept of 'sole agency'. If you are expecting to see 'For Sale' signs as you drive around, you will be sadly disappointed, not a concept widely practiced.

Hope this helps and good luck with your search.


----------



## Olley31

Stulor, 
Was wondering....Did you find what you were looking for?.....área, property and answers to questions. Hope so.


----------



## kingrulzuk

Any news??


----------



## Genych

Hi Dstump,

What part of Silver Coast do you live in exactly? We have a pretty similar list of necessities and it would helpful to learn about your choice.

Thanks,

Genych


----------



## dstump

We live in Serra do Bouro, which is 15 minutes drive from Caldas da Rainha, and we are 5 minutes drive from Foz do Arelho. We have been here 2 year now, and we still love it.


----------



## Genych

dstump said:


> We live in Serra do Bouro, which is 15 minutes drive from Caldas da Rainha, and we are 5 minutes drive from Foz do Arelho. We have been here 2 year now, and we still love it.


Thank you very much for your response! Sorry, for the delay with my reply to you. I haven't received any notifies on your message at a time you posted it and I just accidentally came across it today. Do you have to have a car in that area, I wonder? Is there any ways to get to Lisbon on public transportation?


----------



## dancebert

Genych said:


> Thank you very much for your response! Sorry, for the delay with my reply to you. I haven't received any notifies on your message at a time you posted it and I just accidentally came across it today. Do you have to have a car in that area, I wonder? Is there any ways to get to Lisbon on public transportation?


Both Rede Expressos and Rodovairia do Tejo have routes from Caldas da Rainha to Lisbon. Serra do Bouro is a sparsely populated part of Caldas. No idea about public transport between the two other than calling a taxi to come from Caldas.


----------



## Genych

I get it and it sounds pretty good to me. Thank you!

What about having a car? Is it an essential necessity there?


----------



## dancebert

Genych said:


> I get it and it sounds pretty good to me. Thank you!
> 
> What about having a car? Is it an essential necessity there?


You're welcome. Only you can decide if a car is essential for you. What will a taxi cost in time and money? 

Are you familiar with satellite view on google maps? It shows Serra do Bouro is small clusters of residences. Where you gonna shop? For anything? I'm thinking those living in the area around Caldas shop in Caldas.


----------



## Genych

dancebert said:


> You're welcome. Only you can decide if a car is essential for you. What will a taxi cost in time and money?
> 
> Are you familiar with satellite view on google maps? It shows Serra do Bouro is small clusters of residences. Where you gonna shop? For anything? I'm thinking those living in the area around Caldas shop in Caldas.


I see your point. :smile:


----------



## dstump

There is a bus every hour between Caldas and Sao Martinho, and there is also a railway stop at Campo, and Sao Martinho. So if you choose where to live with that in mind you could manage without a car, but I think it would be difficult.


----------

